# Need to plug electric range 3 Wire Cord, Only have standard outlets??



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*?*



Encabulator


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Have a 240 volt outlet installed with a circuit alll the way to the panel. No other way.


----------



## Dav567 (Mar 6, 2010)

Basically this is the cord I have .. And this is what I need to fit it into


----------



## Dav567 (Mar 6, 2010)

do u know about how much having that outlet installed by an electrician would cost??


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Call an electrician.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Twelve, thirteen hundred bucks probably. Get a union guy so you know it'll be done right the third time.

Btw, LOL @ "Volt Converter"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dav567 said:


> ..............2. Have an electrician install a 240v outlet wired from the basement........


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Like I said. Fact is, the cord you have is obsolete, at least in the USA. It needs a ground. There are four wire receptacles for range cords and you electrician knows all about them.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

waco said:


> Have a 240 volt outlet installed with a circuit alll the way to the panel. No other way.


What he said.

PS how can a house not have a 240v stove outlet? I thought it was required by code. I also thought all new stoves had 4 wire cords. Either way, it's a job for a real electrician.


----------



## Dav567 (Mar 6, 2010)

oh wow.. i looked it up and found estimates of $200+.. i guess this range is going back to home depot. thanks guys


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

waco said:


> Like I said. Fact is, the cord you have is obsolete, at least in the USA. It needs a ground. There are four wire receptacles for range cords and you electrician knows all about them.


Or should know about them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> ...........PS how can a house not have a 240v stove outlet? I thought it was required by code. .........


 
It's only required if the stove is electric.

Would you also wire 240 volts for ovens, cook-tops, water heaters, dryers etc. that are gas?


----------



## Dav567 (Mar 6, 2010)

yea.. getting a volt converter was the suggestion/ answer i got from a guy at the home depot.. he sounded like an idiot tho but thanks again


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dav567 said:


> yea.. getting a volt converter was the suggestion/ answer i got from a guy at the home depot.. he sounded like an idiot tho but thanks again


Did his name badge say "Peter D"????:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Did his name badge say "Peter D"????:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :notworthy:


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Did his name badge say "Peter D"????:laughing:


Awww.....


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

_As CLEARLY stated in the sign up page of this site:_

_The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com_

_ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs._

_Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/_

_This thread has been closed_



_Sincerely, Speedy_


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's only required if the stove is electric.
> 
> Would you also wire 240 volts for ovens, cook-tops, water heaters, dryers etc. that are gas?


Point taken. Just that houses I've worked in where there was a gas line for a range, there also was a 240v stove outlet. Me learning.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Point taken. Just that houses I've worked in where there was a gas line for a range, there also was a 240v stove outlet. Me learning.


 
My guess it's either SOP for the builder or the electrician. But certainly not a requirement (unless it's a local amendment).

If the stove is gas, I'll only install a 240v circuit if requested (and subsequently paid).


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I smell a .... TROLL!!!


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

Dav567 said:


> Basically this is the cord I have .. And this is what I need to fit it into


Perhaps you can make the cord and receptacle you have pictured here work if you PUSH REAL HARD.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy an RV adapter, but don't cook at a higher temperature than 175 degrees or you could possible cook all the food in your house at once.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_As CLEARLY stated in the sign up page of this site:

The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed._


----------

